# I get to be first!!!



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So I get to be the first to post up a picture of the greatest hunting dog on earth (in my humble opinion).


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

that's a fine looking dog ya got there :!:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Who in the world would ever want a Chessie?  

There that feels more like the old place.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> Is that a lab :lol:


I had some woman comment to me once while I was walking Shasta that she had never seen a Lab with curly hair. I told her that she still hadn't.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Who in the world would ever want a Chessie?
> 
> There that feels more like the old place.  :mrgreen:


and if you keep that up, I'll have to use these :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So, no one else wants to post a picture of their dog. I understand. It is tough to compete with my Chessie. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What's tough is posting a dang picture!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just like on the old site, or even easier. you can click on the "upload attachment" tab under the box where you write your text, and load them directly from your computer. They just can't be too big.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Youve seen this one before, but sorry I dont have many pics from a digital I can post. i have plenty of prints though.
I agree with you Loke, Best dogs on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

this there bed they think.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i really like the first pic. dkhntrdstn. it kind of reminds me of one of my labs. she wont sleep on anything unless theres a pillow for her, but she really enjoys our beds.


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

[attachment=0:992b7]IM000684.JPG[/attachment:992b7][attachment=1:992b7]IM000725.JPG[/attachment:992b7][attachment=2:992b7]IM000735.JPG[/attachment:992b7] this is my future great hunter only 6 months now but wait till he grows up!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Ahh! another B/W Wirehair- Be still my heart!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

the best dogs are german wire hairs


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

how about another chessie


----------

